# Arnold's Pre-Contest Routine...overtraining?



## MLevins (May 11, 2005)

I found this routine that Arnold did, and wonder if an average guy could do it for about 8 weeks or would it be serious overtraining? 

http://www.acantech.com/arnold/

"ARNOLDS ROUTINE - taken from Muscle Mag - October 1991"

MON/WED/FRI

CHEST:

Bench press 5 x 6-10
Flat bench flyes 5 x 6-10
Incline bench press 6 x 6-10
Cable crossovers 6 x 10-12
Dips (body weight) 5 x failure
Dumbell pullovers 5 x 10-12

BACK:
Wide-grip chins (to front) 6 x failure
T-bar rows 5 x 6-10
Seated pulley rows 6 x 6-10
One-arm dumbell rows 5 x 6-10
Straight-leg deadlifts 6 x 15

LEGS:
Squats 6 x 8-12
Leg press 6 x 8-12
Leg extensions 6 x 12-15
Leg curls 6 x 10-12
Barbell lunges 5 x 15

CALVES:
Standing calf raises 10 x 10
Seated calf raises 8 x 15
Oneplegged calf raises (holding dumbells) 6x12

FOREARMS:
Wrist curls (forearms on knees) 4 x 10
Reverse barbell curls 4 x 8
Wright roller machine Until Failure



TUES/THURS/SAT:

BICEPS: 
Barbell curls 6 x 6-10
Seated dumbell curls 6 x 6-10
Dumbell concentration curls 6 x 6-10

TRICEPS:
Close-grip bench presses 6 x 6-10
Pushdowns 6 x 6-10
French press (barbell) 6 x 6-10
One-arm triceps extensions (dumbell) 6 x 6-10

SHOULDERS:
Seated barbell presses 6 x 6-10
Lateral raises (standing) 6 x 6-10
Rear-delt lateral raises 5 x 6-10
Cable lateral raises 5 x 10-12

CALVES & FOREARMS: Same as Monday, Wednesday, Friday workout

ABS: Same as Monday, Wednesday, Friday workout


----------



## Flex (May 11, 2005)

Try it for 8 weeks and see how you do.











(i was being sarcastic.........unless you're doing insane amounts of steroids, yes, it's incredible overtraining)


----------



## CancerNV (May 11, 2005)

You do realise he was on a MASSIVE amount of steroids right?  Its not really overtraining when your pumping roids into you all day long.


----------



## WilliamB (May 11, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> You do realise he was on a MASSIVE amount of steroids right? Its not really overtraining when your pumping roids into you all day long.


MASSIVE = How much?  
Until then try not to over generalize to much .


----------



## reg56 (May 11, 2005)

He did more sets in one day than I do in one month.


----------



## MLevins (May 11, 2005)

I know this is going to sound incredibly naive, but did all of the well-known bodybuilders from the 70's use steroids? I think it was legal back then, but what about guys like Serge Nubret who supposably did 20 sets of 20 for each body part, or Vince Gironda with his 8 x 8 system? Is it because they were all juiced up, or did they use relatively light weight which would have allowed them to train at such a high volume without burning out?


----------



## Flex (May 11, 2005)

MLevins-
yes, they used massive amounts of steroids.Lotsa dbol and test, with a few others, too. 

Not to mention they lived BB....wake up, eat, juice, train, eat, hang at the beach, eat, train, eat, juice, partaaay (that's a fact)


----------



## nikegurl (May 11, 2005)

the idea of posting arnold's workout and then asking about the "average guy" right after it is almost silly.  he wasn't average by any stretch (genetics, training, drugs).

why do people try to compare one of the greatest bodybuilders of all time to the average trainee?


----------



## Doublebase (May 11, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> the idea of posting arnold's workout and then asking about the "average guy" right after it is almost silly.  he wasn't average by any stretch (genetics, training, drugs).
> 
> why do people try to compare one of the greatest bodybuilders of all time to the average trainee?


I think he was just curious as to what everyone thought.  Arnold was the best at the sport.  I'm sure highschool quaterbacks or running backs try to mirror the Michael Vicks and Emmit Smith's.


----------



## Flex (May 11, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I'm sure highschool quaterbacks or running backs try to mirror the Michael Vicks and Emmit Smith's.



Don'tcha mean Tom Bradys and Walter Paytons?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2005)

MLevins said:
			
		

> Incline bench press 6 x 6-10


 That is the amount of sets I do for my whole chest work out. That would be over training so bad I doubt you could even keep doing it. You would loose size doing that.


----------



## BuffDaddy (May 11, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> the idea of posting arnold's workout and then asking about the "average guy" right after it is almost silly.  he wasn't average by any stretch (genetics, training, drugs).
> 
> why do people try to compare one of the greatest bodybuilders of all time to the average trainee?



Arnold would have been "average" too had he not been a 'roid junky.   I think that workout routine posted is a little exagerated, to further the "Arnold was god" mindframe that the Weiders continue to promote. Ronnie Coleman and Lee Haney never did that kind of insane routine, and both of them are (or were in the case of Haney) much better than Arnold even on his best day. 

As for what's silly, the only thing silly are women in bodybuilding.


----------



## Lankster (May 11, 2005)

But Lee Haney and Ronnie Coleman have ugly physiques and Arnolds looked fucking cool, it was a work of art.


----------



## musclepump (May 11, 2005)

Coleman and Haney have/had better gear. And a lot more GH.


----------



## Rockfella (Jun 21, 2009)

& Ok guys... new guy here bumping old thread.... so anyone tried Arnold routine?


----------



## Yanick (Jun 21, 2009)

Do you know how long it would take you to do 128 sets? Even with 1 min RI's (and you will not be able to keep that type of pace for the whole workout)?

That is rubbish, not a routine. I doubt they/he even did that, although it is possible but it boggles my mind how its even possible to survive and make gains on those types of routines. I did a 24 set full body workout yesterday, granted my RI's are times and I did supersets, but I almost died. My buddy couldn't even sign his name afterward his hand was shaking so bad. And the w/o still took us a bit over an hour counting warm ups and such.

Pure bodybuilding myth/lore, no way in hell should anyone train this way.


----------



## Rockfella (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been on his basic level - I routine since 2 months now with not so impressive results.

Arnold’s Level – I Exercise Programme

Workout 1 (Monday/Thursday)

Chest
Bench Press
Incline Press
Pullovers

Back
Chin-Ups (Do as many as you can at a time untill you reach a total of 50 reps)
Bent Over Rows
Power Training
Deadlifts, 3 sets of 10, 6, 4 reps to failure

Abdomonals: Crunches, 5 sets of 25 reps.


Workout 2 (Tuesday/Friday)
Shoulders
Barbell Clean and Press
Dumbell Lateral raises

Power Training
Heavy Upright Rows, 3 sets of 10, 6, 4 reps tp failure.
Push Presses, 3 sets of 6, 4, 2 res to failure
Upper Arms:
Standing Barbell Curls
Seated Dumbell Curls
Close grip press
Standing tricep extensions with barbell

Forearms
Wrist Curls
Reverse Wrist Curls

Abdominals
Reverse crunches, 5 sets of 25 reps.



Workout 3 (Wednesday/Saturday)

Thighs
Squats
Lunges
Leg Curls

Calves
Standing Calf Raises, 5 sets of 15 reps each.

Lower back
Power Training
Straight Leg Deadlifts, 3 sets of 10, 6, 4 reps to failure.
Good mornings, 3 sets of 10, 6, 4 reps to failure.

Abdominals
Crunches, 5 sets of 25 reps.


----------



## Rockfella (Jun 21, 2009)

This is not Arnol'd training routine. He never suggested doing 6 sets of any exercise except squats! 



MLevins said:


> I found this routine that Arnold did, and wonder if an average guy could do it for about 8 weeks or would it be serious overtraining?
> 
> MON/WED/FRI
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2009)

Arnold used high volume training hitting each bodypart twice per week, not many can handle that, also he was not natural, so using his routine or copying any bodybuilder that is using gear is not a good idea.


----------



## Rockfella (Jun 21, 2009)

Actually what i feel is Arnold was 15 when he started training so he utilized that high natural hormone level to its max. We might thik he was heavily on steroids but i dont that was the case. As stated by him in "Raw Iron" making of pumping iron he stated that BBs is those days used to experiment with steroids and openly admitted taking Anabol etc, I bet BBs these days use roids much more than that time. Nevertheless, i dont know what is hampering my progress, i am 30 and have started lifting after years. i do feel that my body is not very responsive as it used to be when i was 22-24.  Previously i used to follow the same schedule i posted earlier and made good gains but now things are totally different. Not that i get tired doing long routines but my progress is not that satisfactory. I will soon try the 5 x 5s or 3 x 5s and train 3 times a week with mild cardio in between rest days. 


Prince said:


> Arnold used high volume training hitting each bodypart twice per week, not many can handle that, also he was not natural, so using his routine or copying any bodybuilder that is using gear is not a good idea.


----------



## Built (Jun 21, 2009)

Rockfella, what specifically is the problem - is it that your lifts aren't going up, or that you aren't gaining weight, or both? 

If you're gaining weight but your lifts aren't going up, if you're not packing on fat don't worry about it.

If you're gaining weight but your lifts aren't going up and you're getting fatter, you may need a break and then a different training plan - or you may need to drop a little fat, stabilize, and then resume your bulk (you won't partition well if you're too juicy).

If you're not gaining weight - this one's easy: eat more.


----------



## Malcom (Jun 21, 2009)

nikegurl said:


> the idea of posting arnold's workout and then asking about the "average guy" right after it is almost silly.  he wasn't average by any stretch (genetics, training, drugs).
> 
> why do people try to compare one of the greatest bodybuilders of all time to the average trainee?



ur damn right why?


----------



## Rockfella (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for replying Built. Amazing mid-section u got! 
Back to my problem.. well i guess i am expecting my body to respond as it used to earlier.. so maybe i am getting discouraged as i am not seeing the same results i used to see earlier. I started lifting since April 1st and i've not gained much. Just lost 3 kgs due to running, nothing really impressive. Maybe i am overtraining..... hitting each muscle twice a week OR expecting too much! Well.. lets see what 3 X 5s does for me.
Regards.


Built said:


> Rockfella, what specifically is the problem - is it that your lifts aren't going up, or that you aren't gaining weight, or both?
> 
> If you're gaining weight but your lifts aren't going up, if you're not packing on fat don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Built (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the props. I'm lucky with abs. 

So you're not gaining weight, is that it? How many calories do you consume?


----------



## Malcom (Jun 21, 2009)

Flex said:


> Don'tcha mean Tom Bradys and Walter Paytons?



Thanks for ur links man


----------



## Rockfella (Jun 21, 2009)

I wonder why Arnold didnot mention his steroid usage in his bible and suggested loads of workout assuming everybody WILL USE steroids!


----------



## Built (Jun 21, 2009)

Please keep in mind that Arnold was notorious for lying about how he actually trained.


----------



## Rockfella (Jun 21, 2009)

really? 


Built said:


> Please keep in mind that Arnold was notorious for lying about how he actually trained.


----------



## nkira (Jun 21, 2009)

I read some one post that Arnold brought all kinds of supplements to keep others guessing about whats he's ACTUALLY using....

Built, what that you?


----------



## Chubby (Jun 21, 2009)

Built said:


> I'm lucky with abs.


Cut the crap, Built. I don't believe in luck. I think luck is invented to fool lazy people who does nothing and sit there hoping to get lucky. I think you worked very hard for that abs.  It is the result of your hard word.


----------



## T_man (Jun 21, 2009)

Remember, Arnold's life was BB.

He had immaculate nutrition.
He juiced up like most competitors.
And his genes... well, look at him.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2009)

Built said:


> Please keep in mind that Arnold was notorious for lying about how he actually trained.



what I said came directly from (in person) one of ex-training partners, who happens to be Tom Platz.


----------



## Built (Jun 21, 2009)

Prince said:


> what I said came directly from (in person) one of ex-training partners, who happens to be Tom Platz.



It would appear that Arnold ignored Platz' advice when training legs!


----------



## Rockfella (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Built, happy birthyday 


Built said:


> Please keep in mind that Arnold was notorious for lying about how he actually trained.



Yep.. one of finest midsections i have seen... can't be simply luck 


chobby192 said:


> Cut the crap, Built. I don't believe in luck. I think luck is invented to fool lazy people who does nothing and sit there hoping to get lucky. I think you worked very hard for that abs.  It is the result of your hard word.



He didnot juice up like we think he did. He started when he was 15 so he used up his natural hormones pretty well. Yes his life was BB. Afaik he used steroids before competition. Those days steroids were legal and very new... they could never overdose it.. why no BB back then had gyno etc? 


T_man said:


> Remember, Arnold's life was BB.
> 
> He had immaculate nutrition.
> He juiced up like most competitors.
> And his genes... well, look at him.






Prince said:


> what I said came directly from (in person) one of ex-training partners, who happens to be Tom Platz.



But Arnold looked perfect, anything more he would have looked out of proportion, Tom who has the best legs in the world but never won a competition 


Built said:


> It would appear that Arnold ignored Platz' advice when training legs!


----------



## Built (Jun 22, 2009)

Arnold's legs were too small, and he knew it. He posed very, very well but he would have had better symmetry between his upper and his lower with bigger legs.

I really DID get lucky with abs, although I appreciate the props. 

I do very little direct ab work - what you see in that avatar shot is the result of good genes, sprints and chinups, heavy compound lifts, and the "away from the refrigerator" push - I'm very lean there. 

Looking forward to seeing that kind of definition again within the next two months.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2009)

Built said:


> It would appear that Arnold ignored Platz' advice when training legs!



I think lack of leg development had more to do with that era of bodybuilding.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 22, 2009)

I used a workout from the Arnold book Encyclopedia of a BBer, and it was way over kill....I didn't recover from any workout the entire time I did it, and it lasted about a month before I gave up before I injured myself. I benefited from taking bits a peices of it for instance his ab training, doing chins and dips, and training your weaker lifts first in your workouts.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 22, 2009)

My .02

According to Darden's HIT book Arny couldn't keep up with the HIT training which was no were near as much volume as the routine mentioned in the first post. Pretty obvious that he didn't (or couldn't) train nearly as hard as he led people to believe.
Being the smart guy he was he probably figured that by telling people he did much more than he did they'd overtrain and never reach their full potential. What better way to stay ahead of everybody else?


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 22, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Cut the crap, Built. I don't believe in luck. I think luck is invented to fool lazy people who does nothing and sit there hoping to get lucky. I think you worked very hard for that abs.  It is the result of your hard word.



Actually  "luck" exists very much in the BB world when it comes to physique.  Look at abs, calves, symmety, etc.


As far Arnold.  he was a freak and was boosting so its a moot argument and not worth a 4 year bump.


----------



## Rockfella (Jun 23, 2009)

Hm... i was waiting for this kind of reply.... thanks.  


TrojanMan60563 said:


> I used a workout from the Arnold book Encyclopedia of a BBer, and it was way over kill....I didn't recover from any workout the entire time I did it, and it lasted about a month before I gave up before I injured myself. I benefited from taking bits a peices of it for instance his ab training, doing chins and dips, and training your weaker lifts first in your workouts.



Sometimes i think why he wrote a book that has been aparently very less followed all over the world. Was he bullshitting with his advice for young BBs/fitness enthusiasts? This is the norm everywhere... everyones says Arnie's routine left them sore and they could hardly recover. 


rahaas said:


> My .02
> 
> According to Darden's HIT book Arny couldn't keep up with the HIT training which was no were near as much volume as the routine mentioned in the first post. Pretty obvious that he didn't (or couldn't) train nearly as hard as he led people to believe.
> Being the smart guy he was he probably figured that by telling people he did much more than he did they'd overtrain and never reach their full potential. What better way to stay ahead of everybody else?



What do u mean by freak? He was born with high level of test in his system? he just started very early and loved the sport! 


Merkaba said:


> Actually  "luck" exists very much in the BB world when it comes to physique.  Look at abs, calves, symmety, etc.
> 
> As far Arnold.  he was a freak and was boosting so its a moot argument and not worth a 4 year bump.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 24, 2009)

Rockfella - If I recall correctly the workout in there is 1 body part per day, and its doing splits everyday, 6 days a week.

I suppose if you really want to give it a shot you can follow what he does, and when he does it, but I would lower the volume of sets to avoid getting burned out fast, and give you time to recover. I think the workout listed in that book I mentioned was his prep for Mr.O. So at the time I was a young kid like 17-18 and it didn't benefit me a bit doing that type of workout/split. At the time I was a competitive powerlifter so it is not like I was ignorant to a harsh workout.


----------



## Rockfella (Jun 24, 2009)

Err... its chest @ back on monday/thursday with some powerlifting. Upper arms and shoulders on tuesdays and fridays. Only legs and powerlifting on wednesdays/saturdays. Hitting the gym 6 days a week keeps my blood flowing lol i like it. Just from on 22nd June i started doing 5 x 5s going through Build Muscle & Lose Fat Through Strength Training | StrongLifts.com hence working out only 3 tims a week now. Its funny but i feel lazy hitting the gym after taking a day off! 
Lets see what this type of training does for me. Its kinda boring atm coz i am lifting less 


TrojanMan60563 said:


> Rockfella - If I recall correctly the workout in there is 1 body part per day, and its doing splits everyday, 6 days a week.
> 
> I suppose if you really want to give it a shot you can follow what he does, and when he does it, but I would lower the volume of sets to avoid getting burned out fast, and give you time to recover. I think the workout listed in that book I mentioned was his prep for Mr.O. So at the time I was a young kid like 17-18 and it didn't benefit me a bit doing that type of workout/split. At the time I was a competitive powerlifter so it is not like I was ignorant to a harsh workout.


----------

